

Stripe blog: New webhooks - collision
https://stripe.com/blog/webhooks

======
PStamatiou
Loving it! I was just going through our webhook-initiated payment resque job
last night to rewrite some of the legacy webhook stuff we had in place (and
handle failed charges, which we never did until I recently filtered orders by
status and saw a handful)

One tiny nitpick is that this field is too small IMO:
<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/186198/Screenshots/p5uf.png>

Also nitpicky, I would like to have the test charge.failed webhook include a
fake description param.

~~~
amfeng
Done. (:

~~~
barclay
You guys seriously kick ass.

------
alexchamberlain
This does look awesome. However, the article states that to verify
authenticity, you can request the event from the API. This seems awfully
inefficient.

A better solution would be to supply everyone with a set of keys and you sign
each object using the private key which can be verified by the public key. No
network ops - whoop!

------
6ren
Stripe is intimidatingly good. A test mode that you don't need to sign up to
play with. Excellent sinatra sample code for webhooks. Then, I read their
background, which is also intimidatingly good: funded by PayPal founders; one
co-founder was a YCer with a $5 million exit at 19yo.
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3539414>)

I have one suggestion: for the browser test mode, allow invalid CC numbers
(or, provide a test CC number), so one doesn't have to go and find and type in
a real-life credit card, to try it out.

~~~
_pius
_I have one suggestion: for the browser test mode, allow invalid CC numbers
(or, provide a test CC number), so one doesn't have to go and find and type in
a real-life credit card, to try it out_

4242424242424242 with any three digit number for the CVC

------
seldo
As a current Stripe customer we built our whole subscription billing system on
their clever invoice_ready webhook, but this new way looks a lot more robust.
Win!

------
bengo
Is this documentation generated from something like docco
(<http://jashkenas.github.com/docco/>) or pycco
(<http://fitzgen.github.com/pycco/>)?

Would love to do something similar. Is the project open source? Or could you
write a blog post about your documentation setup?

Great work! Webhooks are the best.

------
benatkin
The webhook retry feature sounds fantastic!

------
james33
Even Stripe's blog is beautiful.

